# ejuice in pretoria?



## toke (2/10/14)

does anyone know where i can get decent eJuice in pretoria? (montana/silverton/sinoville area) montana traders (fleamarkert )sells fake liqua and some REALLY BAD stuff called VAPE-AROMA :/ but i really cant vape that stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## toke (2/10/14)

vape king pretoria agents 
: 701, 14th Avenue Gezina,
Pretoria - Tel: 076 061 2114

speak to debbie  thanks guys


----------



## rvdwesth (2/10/14)

toke said:


> does anyone know where i can get decent eJuice in pretoria? (montana/silverton/sinoville area) montana traders (fleamarkert )sells fake liqua and some REALLY BAD stuff called VAPE-AROMA :/ but i really cant vape that stuff.



It is horrible.
I was there one day, with a evic and Kayfun in my hand. I looked at a epipe in the display and the lady started rattling off that this is a e-cig but in pipe format, very unique bla bla bla.... so I let her finish her story while taking about 10 puffs on my device.
She then asks me if I smoke, I said no I vape and just lifted my device. Oh my word she said ;0

I bought a bottle or 2 of their juice just to try, but was very disappointing. It is almost unvapable, and VERY thin considering it is 100% VG.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## toke (2/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> It is horrible.
> I was there one day, with a evic and Kayfun in my hand. I looked at a epipe in the display and the lady started rattling off that this is a e-cig but in pipe format, very unique bla bla bla.... so I let her finish her story while taking about 10 puffs on my device.
> She then asks me if I smoke, I said no I vape and just lifted my device. Oh my word she said ;0
> 
> I bought a bottle or 2 of their juice just to try, but was very disappointing. It is almost unvapable, and VERY thin considering it is 100% VG.


hahaha!  yeah i refuse to support those ppl anymore, specially after seeing their prices on some of their hardware 

so by that i take it your local supplier is VK ?


----------



## Andre (2/10/14)

www.skybluevaping.co.za
www.eciggies.co.za
http://thesteamery.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (2/10/14)

toke said:


> hahaha!  yeah i refuse to support those ppl anymore, specially after seeing their prices on some of their hardware
> 
> so by that i take it your local supplier is VK ?



I Import some stuff from Cape Town and the USA. 
I also buy online and ship from the other local guys.
I support VK, eciggies in Moreletta and Skyblue in Centurion.


----------

